# Jak stać się miastem ...?



## chimalmita

Witam  

Oto moje pytanie:

czy zdanie  *"Jak stać się/być miastem globalnym''*  nie brzmi wg Was dziwacznie? Czy nie jest tak,że każde zdanie w jęz.polskim rozpoczynające się od słów   "Jak stać się/być/zmienić się w..."  zawsze odnosi się do człowieka??

W języku hiszpańskim np.wcale tak nie jest : zdanie 
_"Cómo ser una ciudad global"_ w dosłownym tłumaczeniu na polski brzmi tak : 
_"Jak być miastem globalnym"_-to w tłumaczeniu dosłownym,ale chyba jednak niezbyt zgrabnym.  

Jak Wy przekształcilibyście zdanie "Jak stać się/być miastem globalnym" tak,aby zachowało ono swój sens i brzmiało bardziej po polsku,a jednocześnie poprawnie stylistycznie? 

Jedyne,co mi przychodzi teraz na myśl to : 
"Jak miasto może stać się miastem globalnym" - niby poprawne,ale styl fatalny...

Czekam na odpowiedzi i podrawiam


----------



## BezierCurve

Hej 

Jezeli wezmiemy pod uwage, ze miasto stanowia w pewnym sensie jego mieszkancy, nie ma tu chyba tego zgrzytu, o ktorym piszesz. Poza tym to chyba celowa personifikacja - miasto, czyli cos, co zyje, ma swoj niepowtarzalny charakter, zwyczaje itp. - jak czlowiek.

Jezeli nadal nie zgadzasz sie z taka opinia, to byc moze "Co zrobic, aby miasto X stalo sie miastem globalnym" jest jedna z opcji.


----------



## majlo

Zgadzam się z BezierCurve. Absolutnie nie widzę nic złego w Twoim zdaniu.


----------



## Jowi

A w moim odczuciu, podobnie jak u chimalmita, jest zgrzyt. W języku francuskim ta personifikacja mnie nie razi - po polsku tak.

Zdecydowanie ujęłabym to przekształcając na stronę bierna : "Jak miasto może stać się..."


----------



## BezierCurve

To może nie tyle strona bierna, co raczej użycie modalnego "móc", a dalej leci tak samo. Ale faktycznie, brzmi zgrabniej.


----------



## Jowi

Racja BezierCurve. Ale mimo wszystko podmiotem powinno być miasto, bo bezpodmiotowe "Jak stać się/być/zmienić się w..." jak dla mnie odnosi się do człowieka i celuje zarówno mówcę (ja) i odbiorcę (ty + wy wszyscy).


----------



## jazyk

Mimo personifikacji, według mnie zdanie to hiszpańskie nie brzmi pięknie. Myślę, iż _¿Cómo construir una ciudad global?_ byłoby o wiele lepsze. Ale _de gustibus non disputandum. _


----------



## kknd

Oprócz personifikacji da się tu odnaleźć również inną nutkę, o której nikt jeszcze nie wspomniał: wspomniane pytanie brzmi jakby autorefleksyjnie, tzn. w stylu _jak mógłbym stać się lepszym człowiekiem?/co mógłbym zrobić, aby być lepszym człowiekiem?_ Zachęca niejako w ten sposób mieszkańców do utożsamienia się ze społecznością (wspomnianym miastem, które tworzą).

Wszystko zależy od celu, który chcemy osiągnąć. Jeżeli weźmiemy pod uwagę powyższy, to chyba ciężko znaleźć lepsze zdanie... Biorąc pod uwagę powyższe propozycje należałoby ułożyć zdanie mniej więcej następującej postaci: _jak nasze miasto może stać się miastem globalnym?/jak nasze miasto mogłoby się stać miastem globalnym?_


----------

